# Bard's magical items



## kolikeos

One of the players is playing a bard. Last session he found a place to buy magical bard items. I just made them up and placed their cost at 8,000 each. 'Drum of damage' gives him a new bard song that gives a +4 to weapon damage rolls to all allies in range and it lasts for 4 rounds after he stops playing. 'Harp of competence and courage' gives a further +1 to the bonuses provided whenever he uses inspire competence or inspire courage.

Thoughts? Suggestions? Real price?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## shilsen

Take a look at Complete Arcane, pgs. 148-149. It lists a number of magical instruments with various abilities, ranging from 1,900 gp to 83,600 gp in cost.


----------



## Darklone

Which level is he? +4 to damage sounds like a lot at low levels and like nothing at higher levels.


----------



## kolikeos

Darklone said:
			
		

> Which level is he? +4 to damage sounds like a lot at low levels and like nothing at higher levels.



7th level. The rest of the party (3 of em) is 9th


----------



## Darklone

Then it's not too strong, at level 8 I'd rather take +2 to hit AND damage instead of +4 to damage...

Why are always the bards lowest level? 

A singing sword would be nice for him


----------



## Mistwell

Here are some bard items:



> Vest of Legends item (DMG II, pg. 272). +5 comp. bonus on Diplomacy and Perform checks, plus Bard level treated as five higher for purpose of determining the effects of inspire courage...Price: 16,000 gp






> Badge of Valor (Magic Item Compendium pg. 208). Price (Item Level): 1400 gp (5th), Body Slot: Throat. Caster Level: 5th, Aura: Moderate (DC 17) abjuration, Activation: Immediate (mental), Weight: --. When you activate the badge of valor, you and all allies within 60 feet gain a +2 bonus on the next save you or they make against a charm or fear effect before the start of your next turn. If you have the bardic music ability to inspire courage, you can activate the Badge of Valor to increase the bonus granted by that ability by 1 for the duration of its effect. A Badge of Valor functions three times per day. Prerequisites: Craft Wondrous Item, remove fear, possession of a piece of the set. Cost to Create: 700 go, 56 XP, 2 days.






> Crystal Echoblade (Magic Item Compendium)
> Price (Item Level)" 4,310 gp (9th)
> Body Slot: - (held)
> Caster Level: 10th
> Aura: Moderate; (DC 20) evocation
> Activation: -
> Weight: 4 lb.
> 
> A crystal echoblade normally functions as a +1 longsword, but is enhanced by your musical ability. If you use your bardic music ability while wielding the weapon, the blade resonates in harmony, dealing additional sonic damage on each attack equal to half your bard level.
> Prerequisites: Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Bardic Music
> Cost to Create: 2,000 go (plus 310 gp for masterwork longsword), 160 XP, 4 days.






> Harmonizing (weapon special ability)
> Price: +1 bonus (Magic Item Compendium)
> Property: Melee Weapon
> Caster Level: 5th
> Aura: Faint (DC 17) Illusion
> Activation: --; see text
> 
> A harmonizing weapon accompanies you in song if drawn, granting a +2 competence bonus on Perform (sing) checks.
> In addition, if you hold a harmonizing weapon when you begin a bardic music effect, the weapon can continue the effect for you, allowing you to focus on other efforts. One round after you begin a bardic music effect that allows or requires continued use or concentration (including inspire courage, countersong, fascinate, inspire competence, inspire greatness, song of freedom, and inspire heroics), the weapon picks up and continues the performance flawlessly for 10 rounds, until you start another bardic music effect, or until you command it to end as a swift (mental) action.
> Prerequisites: Craft Magic Arms and Armor, ghost sound, bardic music.
> Cost to Create: Varies.






> Songblade item: (Comp Adv pg. 130) +1 rapier, +2 Perform checks, +1 use/day bard music; 6,400gp.






> Joyous Star Song item (MoF pg. 161): +1 bard music/day, +5 sacred perform chk for that use. 5800gp.






> Bow of Songs (Magic Item Compendium pg. 48)
> Price (Item Level): 12,330 gp (13th)
> Body Slot: - (held)
> Caster Level: 8th
> Aura Moderate: (DC 19) evocation
> Activation: Swift (command)
> Weight: 2 lb.
> 
> This +1 shortbow blends music with every shot to deadly effect.  On your turn, you can expend one daily use of your bardic music ability to gain a bonus equal to your Charisma bonus on the next attack roll and (if your attack hits) on the corresponding damage roll that you make with the bow.
> 
> Cost to Create: 6,000 gp (plus 33 gp for masterwork shortbow), 480 XP, 12 days.


----------



## Whimsical

Circlet of Persuasion is attractive to a bard. So is the Rod of Splendors.

My bard loved his Staff of the Magi!


----------



## Mistwell

Whimsical said:
			
		

> Circlet of Persuasion is attractive to a bard. So is the Rod of Splendors.
> 
> My bard loved his Staff of the Magi!




I certainly agree on the circlet of persuasion.


----------



## Elcheapo

I've got a bard that is level 3 and kinda getting bored of just healing expecially when its first round. So I made a Harp of Magical Arrows where he can play 3 stings during a round and each string does 1 of the following fire damage, Ice damage or Thunder damage. all these dice deal a 1d4+Charisma. I am really hoping he likes it. Does that sound like a good idea. The only spell caster other then him in our group is a sorcerer that strictly wants to deal fire damage so I find it hard to do a lot of creature encounters when no one else does and type of magical items.


----------



## Dandu

> I've got a bard that is level 3 and kinda getting bored of just healing expecially when its first round.



Why is he healing in the first place?


----------



## Yo xD

Dandu said:


> Why is he healing in the first place?




Obvioously, because there¡s nobody else capable of doing it


----------



## Yo xD

You could also create an item that grants 3/day or so the spell Inspirational Boost, from Complete Adventurer



> Inspirational Boost
> 
> (Complete Adventurer, p. 153)
> 
> Enchantment (Compulsion) [Mind-Affecting, Sonic]
> Level: Bard 1,
> Components: V, S,
> Casting Time: 1 swift action
> Range: Personal
> Target: You
> Duration: 1 round or special; see text
> 
> When you play your instrument, sing your song, recite your epic poem, or speak your words of encouragement, you fill your allies with greater confidence than normal. While this spell is in effect, the morale bonus granted by your inspire courage bardic music increases by 1.
> The effect lasts until your inspire courage effect ends. If you don't begin to use your inspire courage ability before the beginning of your next turn, the spell's effect ends.





But feats are the right place to go if you want to help a feed-starved Bard. The feat Song of the Heart, from ECS, is a good place to start



> Song of the Heart
> 
> ( Eberron Campaign Setting, p. 60)
> 
> 
> [General]
> 
> 
> Your bardic music reaches the depths of its listeners' hearts.
> Prerequisite
> Perform 6 ranks, Bardic music class feature, inspire competence ability,
> Benefit
> When you use inspire courage, inspire competence, inspire greatness, or inspire heroics, any bonus granted by your music increases by +1. Thus, a 15th-level bard with this feat grants his allies a +4 bonus on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saving throws against fear when he uses inspire courage, rather than the +3 he would normally grant. If he uses inspire greatness, the same bard grants up to three allies 3 bonus Hit Dice, a +3 bonus on attack rolls, and a +2 bonus on Fortitude saves. Also, when you use fascinate, suggestion, or mass suggestion, the saving throw DC increases by 1. If you have the Haunting Melody feat, the saving throw DC for that effect also increases by 1. If you have the Music of Growth feat, the bonus bestowed by that feat increases to +6. If you have the Music of Making feat, the bonus on Craft checks bestowed by that feat increases to +6. If you have the Soothe the Beast feat, you gain a +2 circumstance bonus on your Perform check to improve the attitude of an animal or magical beast.




And if she has no Dragon Blood, and if you regard Sorcerer and Bardic Magic to have the same origin, you can tweak her backstory a little bit so that he gets the Draconic Heritage feat, hence, not needing to spend a really valuable feat slot on Dragontouched feat to get Dragonfire Inspiration. If you do so, though, I suggest you choose the type of dragon, so that it does not completely break you game



> Draconic Heritage
> 
> ( Dragon Magic, p. 17)
> 
> 
> [Draconic]
> 
> 
> You have a greater connection with your draconic bloodline than others of your kind.
> 
> Prerequisite
> Sorcerer level 1 (this is when you decide Bard's and Sorcerer's magic are basically the same)
> 
> 
> Benefit
> You gain the dragonblood subtype. Choose one kind of dragon from the list in the table below. This is your draconic heritage, which cannot later be changed unless you undergo the Rite of Draconic Affinity (see page 59 of Races of the Dragon). Half-dragons must choose the same dragon kind as their dragon parent. When you declare your draconic heritage, you gain a bonus on saving throws against magic sleep and paralysis effects, as well as on saves against spells and abilities with a descriptor that matches the corresponding energy type. This bonus equals the number of draconic feats you have. In addition, you gain the corresponding skill as a sorcerer class skill.






> Dragontouched
> 
> ( Dragon Magic, p. 18)
> 
> 
> [General]
> 
> 
> You have a trace of draconic power, a result of dragons in your ancestry or a spiritual connection between you and the forces of dragonkind.
> Prerequisite
> CHA 11,
> Benefit
> You gain the dragonblood subtype. You gain 1 hit point, a +1 bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks, and a +1 bonus on saving throws against paralysis and sleep effects. In addition, you can select draconic feats as if you were a sorcerer of your character level.






> Dragonfire Inspiration
> 
> ( Dragon Magic, p. 17)
> 
> 
> [Draconic]
> 
> 
> You can channel the power of your draconic ancestry into the attacks of your allies.
> Prerequisite
> CHA 11, bardic music, dragonblood subtype,
> Benefit
> When you use your bardic music to inspire courage, you can choose to imbue your allies with dragonfire. This choice is made when first activating the ability, and the choice applies to all allies affected.
> Each ally so inspired loses the standard morale bonus on weapon attack rolls and damage rolls. Instead, he deals an extra 1d6 points of fire damage with his weapons for every point of morale bonus that your inspire courage ability would normally add to the attack roll. For example, an 8th-level bard using this ability would add 2d6 points of fire damage to his allies' attacks.
> Special
> If you have the Draconic Heritage feat or if you are a half-dragon, the extra damage is of the energy type (acid, cold, electricity, fire, or sonic) that corresponds to your heritage or your draconic parent instead. It your feat or your parent is not associated with one of these energy types, this feat has no effect for you.





And it was mentioned before, but if she ¡s going melee, a Crystal Echoblade of Harmonizing, together with a Songblade if she goes TWF, can be great. Stunning Surge (MIC 44), Vampiric (MIC 45), Enervating (MIC 34) and Domineering (MIC 33) are good mods to her main weapon, so that she does not get trashed if engaged


----------



## Greenfield

Off the top of my head?

Your suggested items seem okay.

DMG Items for Bards:

Circlet of Persuasion - Lot's of good stuff for the price.
Pipes of Pain - Be careful with these, since they affect allies as well as enemies.
Pipes of the Sewers - Think of it as Summon Distraction.
Chime of Opening - Not really Bard specific, but it's in the general class of magical music, so...
Chime of Interruption - See above
Lyre of Building - The ability to , once a day, render every structure within hundreds of feet to be absolutely indestructible is not to be under rated.  Ironically, it's titular ability, building only works once a week.
Cloak of Charisma - Odd factoid on this is that, as written, the caster doesn't have to wear the Cloak, they just have to have it in their possession.  The item itself is essentially slotless.
Cape of the Montebank - Excellent tool for dramatic entrances and exits.  Bards, not being good close combat types, can use it for one instant get away per day.
Drums of Panic - Power to scatter foes en mass
Boots of Striding and Springing - Again, battlefield maneuverability is often better than armor class, and Bards have functional limits on the latter.
Rod of Splendor - The +6 Charisma is nice, as is the instant Liberace suit when needed, but never underestimate the ability to throw an instant party.
Eyes of Charming - Pricey at 56k, but not too shabby in combat or out.


----------



## BlackSeed_Vash

Admiral's Bicorne (Stormwrack | pg 131). This 51,000gp item does four things. The first part is +5 Profession Sailor (depending on the game its either useless or ok). The second is +5 on all Cha based checks, including Leadership score. The third is the wearer's voice is magically amplified so he can be clearly heard by anyone within 100ft, allowing any class features and effects that depend on hearing the speaker to benefit from the increase range. And Forth, all allies that can hear you gain a +2 moral bonus on attack rolls, saves and skill checks (self included).

Also consider stealing bardic performance feats and making those into items. I'd suggest the feat "Dragonfire Inspiration" (Dragon Magic | pg 17-18). With that, each time he starts up an inspire courage, he can chose to drop the bonus to hit and damage for 1d6 fire damage per bonus sacrificed. I'd charge at most 8,000gp for it and allow for other variants of the four standard energy types (acid, cold, electricity and fire). Make it a slotless item and I'd bump it up to 10,000gp.


----------



## Greenfield

Question:  Do the rules currently say anywhere how far a Bard's voice can be heard when raised in song?


----------



## Dandu

Not explicitly. Listen checks for everyone!


----------



## BlackSeed_Vash

Doubt it's anything other than a house-rule, but my group has also rolled spot/listen checks after 30ft, depending upon which type of performance the bard is using.


----------



## Dandu

The Marshal's auras (which rely on his voice) extend to 60ft, so that could also be a reasonable houserule.

Some instruments explicitly state a range. An alpine horn, for instance, has a range measured in miles.


----------



## Greenfield

I was just looking at Pipes of Pain.  For 12k they're kind of broken.

At first, everyone within 30 feet is entranced by the beautiful music.  (pretty easy Will Save, DC 14)  After that they're sound-sensitive, taking 1D4 of damage per round for 2D4 rounds, and during that time they take double damage from sonic attacks.

After that they're sound sensitive, well, forever.  Any sound leaves them shaken, and it's a Curse effect, so it never wears off.  They need to get Remove Curse to be free of it, and there's no limit 

So while the Save isn't that hard, and the damage isn't huge, the fact that they're _Shaken_ pretty much all the time until they can get it removed, makes this more than the average item.  

In many ways it's more of a plot device than a true weapon-type thing, but that's what makes it fun.


----------

